# Ikan Koi > Koi Dealer & Breeder >  LuDo Koi : Sakasume SHIRO UTSURI Keeping Contest

## Saung Koi

*Halo...halo...LuDo Koi kembali dg Keeping Contest 
Varietas Shiro Utsuri dari SAKASUME KOI FARM, Japan
Sebanyak 20 Ekor* *dengan size rata-rata 16-22 cm*
*Semua Ikan Non Certy...
*




Peraturan KC :

1. Acara berlangsung selama 6 bulan mulai 11-12-13 hingga 17 Juni 2014

2. Ikan dapat dilihat dan dipilih/dibid pada *saat diposting* sampai dengan *Selasa, 17 Desember 2013 pukul 20.05 wsk* 
Ket : Jika dalam kurun waktu 20:01 smp 20:05 ada bid, maka Lelang utk semua ikan *diperpanjang 5 menit dari BID TERAKHIR*.
  Contoh : ada bid di 20:03, maka Lelang diperpanjang s/d 20:08, jika    ada bid lagi di 20:08, maka Lelang diperpanjang s/d 20:13, dan    seterusnya.
*Sampai pd 5 menit terakhir TIDAK ada BID, maka Lelang dinyatakan BERAKHIR*.

3. Harga ikan per ekor ditentukan secara *Lelang dg start masing2 ikan di Rp. 1.000.000,- Kelipatan minimal 50.000*

4. Foto FINAL selesai masa periode keeping contest paling lambat diposting di http://www.koi-s.org ato dikirim ke [email protected] pada 20 Juni 2014 dan hasil penjurian akan diumumkan di http://www.koi-s.org pada 23 Juni 2014

5. Hadiah bagi pemenang keeping contest adalah sebagai berikut:
a. Juara  :First: : 5% dari hasil penjualan berupa uang tunai
b. Juara  :Second: : 3% dari hasil penjualan berupa uang tunai
c. Juara  :Third: : 2% dari hasil penjualan berupa uang tunai

6. 3% hasil penjualan untuk Koi-s

7.  Pelunasan dan pengiriman ikan maksimal beres dalam 3 hari setelah lelang berakhir. 
*Jika tidak ada konfirmasi dr participant yg menang lelang dalam waktu tersebut diatas, maka LuDo Koi BERHAK untuk menjual ikan tersebut ke pihak lain tanpa pemberitahuan terlebih dahulu*.

8. Harga final lelang, belum termasuk ongkos kirim dan packing styrofoam ( ditanggung pemenang lelang )

*) Panitia berhak merubah/menambahkan peraturan yang ada untuk kepentingan banyak pihak dalam acara keeping contest ini. 

Foto-foto Sakasume Shiro Utsuri :

----------


## LVandCK

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawanwae

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## master yoda

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## blu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikulo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## NiikanGatau

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## NiikanGatau

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## blu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## goensoe

ikutan om Luk, No 7 dan 18.....1,1 jt

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## matatias

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## blu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## master yoda

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Dodo Koi & Index Camera & Gadget akan memberikan lucky draw 3pcs 8gb Memory San Disk yang dapat digunakan sebagai Micro SD atau SD card biasa .... yang speednya diatas normal .... katanya huehehehehehehe abis ga ngerti juga .....

untuk foto sudah diserahkan ke boss LuDo koi nanti akan diposting disini .... super promo @ Index Camera .... makasi hadiah natalnya huehehehehehhe nanti saya seret kesini itu sinterklas nya ya supaya kasih tahu mau bagi2 hadiah natal apalagi


juga ditunggu bagi rekan2 sinterklas lainnya yang mau kasih lucky draw dari company productnya .... thank you


dodo

----------


## 456

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 456

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## matatias

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

no 9 = 1.250

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

> 18. Rp. 1.150.000 By master yoda





> no.11,12 1,1jt





> no.5 :  1.1jt





> ikut Ramein ya Pak Lukas  no 3 = 1 jt  Pelanggan Setia





> Biar Tambah Semangat  no 7 = 1.200





> no 5 @ 1,3jt by Mr Kujaku
> no 7 @ 1,3jt by Mr Kujaku





> no 9 = 1.250





> No 9 - 1.3jt





> mr kujaku no 17 1jt


Rekap Sementara...Thank You  :Yo: 

1. Rp. 1.000.000,- By matatias
2. Rp. 1.000.000,- By ...
3. Rp. 1.000.000,- By blu
4. Rp. 1.100.000,- By herrydragon
5. Rp. 1.300.000,- By Mr Kujaku
6. Rp. 1.000.000,- By ...
7. Rp. 1.300.000,- By Mr Kujaku
8. Rp. 1.000.000,- By ...
9. Rp. 1.650.000,- By viktor
10. Rp. 1.000.000,- By ...
11. Rp. 1.100.000,- By DTm
12. Rp. 1.100.000,- By DTm
13. Rp. 1.000.000,- By LVandCK
14. Rp. 1.100.000,- By herrydragon
15. Rp. 1.000.000,- By ...
16. Rp. 1.050.000,- By NiikanGatau
17. Rp. 1.000.000,- By Mr Kujaku
18. Rp. 1.150.000,- By master yoda
19. Rp. 1.000.000,- By ...
20. Rp. 1.000.000,- By NiikanGatau

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

14, 1200...

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## blu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

haloo om Ep lama tak jumpa  :Hug:

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## NiikanGatau

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## NiikanGatau

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rtangguh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## blu

No 9 2.500.000

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## blu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fandy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 456

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Aidama Koitabe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## blu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

No 3 - 1.6

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 2onny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

14, 1300...

----------


## genadhi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 2onny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mr.Kujaku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mr.Kujaku

thank om dodo mau susah payah bantuin jadi member koi-s :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2: sekarang bisa ngincar  :Target:

----------


## Mr.Kujaku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mr.Kujaku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## NiikanGatau

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

ya Coba Coba Om Bob siapa tahu Beruntung He..he...he...  Lari Kuda Dapat Diburu Nasib Ikan ini siapa yang Tahu he...he...he...

----------


## Mr.Kujaku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mr.Kujaku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

14 - LVandCK - 1.5jt
16 - LVandCK - 1.2jt

----------


## sabhara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mr.Kujaku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mr.Kujaku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Revata Yasa Lienardi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Wah sudah banyak request niy.. harus dotondaklanjuti omm..

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## blu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 2onny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

brooooom broooooom  :First:

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Revata Yasa Lienardi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mr.Kujaku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mr.Kujaku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Revata Yasa Lienardi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mr.Kujaku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mr.Kujaku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## NiikanGatau

Hadoohh...ditinggal 2 hari nama di rekap udah hilang bablas...  :Cry:   :Doh:

----------


## sabhara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## blu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eyp.9706

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## blu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sabhara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

No 13 - LVandCK - 1.2jt

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sabhara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## goensoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## NiikanGatau

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 2onny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mr.Kujaku

no 5 tambah 50000

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mr.Kujaku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mr.Kujaku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rtangguh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

No 18 Rp 1,600,000,-

----------


## Thundiez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Thundiez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mr.Kujaku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mr.Kujaku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mr.Kujaku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Kota baru parahiangan raksasanya panasssssssssss

----------


## NiikanGatau

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mr.Kujaku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mr.Kujaku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## NiikanGatau

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mr.Kujaku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mr.Kujaku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mr.Kujaku

rekap mana bos ludo :Bored:  :Bored:  :Bored:

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## blu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mr.Kujaku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Renjiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mr.Kujaku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sabhara

No. 13 : 1350

----------


## Mr.Kujaku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Thundiez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mr.Kujaku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dina prima

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mr.Kujaku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Renjiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

no.2 - 1150rb  :Flypig:

----------


## Thundiez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mr.Kujaku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## goensoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## blu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mr.Kujaku

10 tambah 50000

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sabhara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Renjiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dina prima

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Thundiez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mr.Kujaku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

10, 1600...,

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mr.Kujaku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Renjiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mr.Kujaku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

> sorrry kirain bukan om dragon ambil dah bro


skrg pake komputer pa bos bro???

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mr.Kujaku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mr.Kujaku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dina prima

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mr.Kujaku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Masih belum biasa mr kujaku .... hikarinya ga adaaaaaaa

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mr.Kujaku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mr.Kujaku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## goensoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## teejay

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

bntr ada tamu liat YS  :Doh:

----------


## Mr.Kujaku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Thundiez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

> Tamu-nya diajak ngebid aja...sambil ceritain asyiknya lelang Koi
> Kasi dikit racun Koi dulu...biar buat kolam
> 
> santai dipinggir kolam kasi makan Koi sambil dengerin nyanyian merdu YS


wkwkwkk, nyeblung kolam ntar ipadku

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mr.Kujaku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Thundiez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mr.Kujaku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dina prima

ini bu dina om dodo, biar forum rame....................

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sabhara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mr.Kujaku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

> cepet dong gua kebelet mau kencing


Test kolamnya kuat ga lawan super amoniak

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mr.Kujaku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mr.Kujaku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Elite vip kois personnell welcome
Kalo boleh gank senang2 hore2 dikerahkan om

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eyp.9706

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eyp.9706

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Om erick cileungsi welcome

----------


## dina prima

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mr.Kujaku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mr.Kujaku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hayoooooo 1 menit

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## blu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mr.Kujaku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

*08:56 s/d 09:01 Tidak ada bid...LELANG BERAKHIR*
*CONGRATULATION for the WINNER ... Thank You*  :Yo: 

1. Rp. 1.600.000,- By Mr Kujaku
2. Rp. 1.300.000,- By goensoe
3. Rp. 1.750.000,- By viktor
4. Rp. 1.450.000,- By epoe
5. Rp. 1.700.000,- By Mr Kujaku
6. Rp. 1.200.000,- By epoe
7. Rp. 2.000.000,- By Mr Kujaku
8. Rp. 1.150.000,- By sabhara
9. Rp. 2.750.000,- By rtangguh
10. Rp. 1.700.000,- By herrydragon
11. Rp. 1.300.000,- By eyp.9706
12. Rp. 1.300.000,- By epoe
13. Rp. 1.500.000,- By epoe
14. Rp. 2.000.000,- By herrydragon
15. Rp. 1.150.000,- By epoe
16. Rp. 1.600.000,- By blu
17. Rp. 1.150.000,- By Renjiro
18. Rp. 1.900.000,- By dedigouw
19. Rp. 1.350.000,- By slametkurniawan
20. Rp. 1.400.000,- By eyp.9706

For info paying n shipping please add 2340A506 or 081320427772 WA or SMS

7.  Pelunasan dan pengiriman ikan maksimal beres dalam 3 hari setelah lelang berakhir. 
*Jika tidak ada konfirmasi dr participant yg menang lelang dalam waktu tersebut diatas, maka LuDo Koi BERHAK untuk menjual ikan tersebut ke pihak lain tanpa pemberitahuan terlebih dahulu*.

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mr.Kujaku

> 5 tambah banyakkkkk


komputer detik terakhir ngeheng jadi bid di tab bos

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mr.Kujaku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

> Dodo Koi & Index Camera & Gadget akan  memberikan lucky draw 3pcs 8gb Memory San Disk yang dapat digunakan  sebagai Micro SD atau SD card biasa .... yang speednya diatas normal  .... katanya huehehehehehehe abis ga ngerti juga .....
> 
> untuk foto sudah diserahkan ke boss LuDo koi nanti akan diposting disini  .... super promo @ Index Camera .... makasi hadiah natalnya  huehehehehehhe nanti saya seret kesini itu sinterklas nya ya supaya  kasih tahu mau bagi2 hadiah natal apalagi
> 
> 
> juga ditunggu bagi rekan2 sinterklas lainnya yang mau kasih lucky draw dari company productnya .... thank you
> 
> 
> dodo





> Thank You so much...
> 
> 
> 
> Sponsored by
> 
> Index Camera & Gadget Shop
> Jl Hybrida Raya Blok PF 23 no 3
> Kelapa Gading, Jakarta Utara
> ...





> KOIPALACE mau kasih hadiah door prize AIRPUMP SECOH, JAPAN.
> 
> *DOOR PRIZE 1 buah AIRPUMP SECOH, EL 60, SEHARGA Rp. 2.000.000,- (GARANSI 1 TAHUN).**
> Makin banyak dapat ikannya, makin  besar kesempatan mendapatkan AIRPUMP TERBAIK, JAPAN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Unit akan tiba di Indonesia sekitar bulan Febuary. (Setelah tiba baru  akan diserahkan). Doorprize tidak dapat diuangkan tetapi dapat di  upgrade atau downgrade.
> ...





> psssssssssssssssssssssst kembali ke shirooooooo
> 
> tadi siang mendapat kunjungan dari importir pakan koi food nozomi .....
> 
> pak david akan memberikan pada 10 pemenang lelang 500gr slow sinking nozomi jumbo (grow) .... selamat dan sukses
> @ dodo-koi, nozomi yang selalu selling adalah nozomi wheatgerm + nozomi professional color + nozomi jumbo ....
> 
> sukses dan terima kasih buat nozomi koi food





> 10 kemasan 500gr nozomi jumbo slow sinking bagi 10 peserta. 
> 
> 1 unit secoh airpump bagi 1 lucky participant ....
> 
> 55% mendapatkan oleh2 huehehe


*Lucky Draws :* *
- 3 Memory Card Sandisk 8 gb dr DODOKOI & INDEX
- 1 Airpump Secoh EL 60 dr KOI PALACE
- 10 pcs 500gr Slow Sinking Nozomi Jumbo dr Bp. DAVID NOZOMI
*
Ditunggu updatenya besok ya...sy kocok dulu di Jakarta  :Rockon:  :Thumb:

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## NiikanGatau

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mr.Kujaku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mr.Kujaku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mr.Kujaku

> Honda .... baru test drive tadi di honda mulia putra cirebon


nyobain  oddysey baru

----------


## LVandCK

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

> Bos Epoe, apakah boleh saya nempil 1e shiro- nya agar saya bisa turut meramaikan acara KC.


Boleh ........ Akhirnya ngga dapat ya. Maksud .....1e, apakah bilangan belasan ?  :Flypig:

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mr.Kujaku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## NiikanGatau

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

> *Lucky Draws :* *
> - 3 Memory Card Sandisk 8 gb dr DODOKOI & INDEX
> **Ikan nomer : 17, 14, 18* *Barang dikirim dr Bandung via Jne ke alamat masing2
> **
> - 1 Airpump Secoh EL 60 dr KOI PALACE
> **Ikan nomer : 15* *Barang bisa diambil di Koi Palace ( jika sudah ready )**
> 
> - 10 pcs 500gr Slow Sinking Nozomi Jumbo dr Bp. DAVID NOZOMI
> **Ikan nomer : 9, 1, 3, 5, 12, 20, 16, 2, 8, 19
> ...


Semua luckydraw hari ini sudah terkirim by JNE Regular ya...ditunggu dirumah masing2
Kecuali Airpump Secoh...msh menunggu barangnya blm datang di Koi Palace

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## NiikanGatau

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

> Bisa aja Om LJ ............................................... mujur krn bid nya banyak ...................


Mantabs om epoe maju terus hehehhehhhehehe
sukses om dodo n om lukas

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bodil

Wuiiih kalo beneran ada yg udh mau 50cm maaah serem benerrr ya...   Hehehehehe... :Rockon: 

next KC om lukas & om dodo... Mdh2an suksessss! Dan laris manis... :Cheer2:  :Humble:  :Clap2: 

pake foto before and after nya om... Biar cakep hasilnya nanti...  :Peace:  :Thumb: 

nga sabar niy pingin liat hasil KC sifu-sifu disini....  Hebaaat euuyyy...  :Yo:  :Music:

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bodil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Upload utk pemanasan menjelang 1 bulan kedepan sebelum penjurian...  :: Size saat ini 35cm.

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bodil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

> 17 Juni 2014 Finish


dipajang donk om ikannya

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

> Buat om herry khususnya


Halo om 9koi.. Ikut ini ngga ya, wah kalo ada om 9Koi rodo berat  :Doh:

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bodil

polessszzzz trus Om Herry..
Ben kincloong aka muluuzz.. heheheh.. :Cheer2:  :Drum:  :Cheer2:

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> matap om slamet


Terima kasih, Om.

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bodil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## O3D

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

> cakep banget yg no.10
> top om Herry


Thanks om O3D  :Yo:

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

> *Shiro Sakasume no 14, 41cm*


Om keren banget shironya ...
Om mau tanya saya jarang liat shiro yang warna hitamnya kaya beludru begini, ini pengaruh pakan atau apa om?

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

> Wahhh 10-14 calon gc rgc euyyy.... Emang keepingan suhu herry maut2


Hahahaha.. Lha suhu 9koi ngga ikut, kalo ikut ya bahaya  :Hail:

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

*Final Update 6 pcs*


*No. 3 - 43 cm*

 


*No. 10 - 45 cm*

 


*No. 14 - 41 cm
*
 


*No. 18 - 35 cm
*
 


*No. 19 - 45 cm
*
 


*No. 20 - 37 cm*

 

Tinggal tunggu Judging ya...Thank You  :Couch2:

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

*Judge 1 :*

1st prize no 10: very good shiroji, good sumi quality, and contrast between them. Unfortunate on motoguro all black. 

2nd  prize no 19: beautiful shiro utsuri, but unfortunate on body volume and  pattern on the back. Good shiroji and sumi quality and good growth  during keeping.

3rd prize no 14: same case as no 2 prize, but I  look at no 2 has better growth and little bit better pattern, so this no  14 is no 3 in my judgment. Beautiful motoguro and shiroji & sumi  quality. Also lack of body volume in my personal opinion.

Thank you for allowing me to judge your shiro event

*Judge 2 :

*juara 1 -ikan 19, shiro baik dan sumi bersih an motogoro juga seimbang dan
bagus bentuknya

juara2 - ikan 10, bentuk motogoro kurang mnyenangkan walau seimbang kiri
kanan, shiroi bagus tai kebersihan sumi kalah bersih dibanding dengan ikan
no19

juara 3 - ikan 14, bentuk tubuh terlihat sedikit kurang seimbang terutama
di bagian kanan tengah, shiroji bagus, sumi di bagan depan step kedua
kuran bagus, motogoro bagus

*
Judge 3 :

*1 : No. 10 - Body bagus, Sumi dan Shiroji bagus
2 : No. 19 - Sumi dan Shiroji bagus, Body dan pattern kurang
3 : No. 3 - Body n pattern bagus, tapi Shiroji kurang finish
Terimakasih

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

> Congrats om herry, om slamet


Thanks om 9koi  :Yo:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bodil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Selamat kepada para pemenang,khususnya bro Herry memang pantas jd suhu shiro...

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Oh ya HADIAH langsung beres .... ISTIMEWA bos bro Lukas LuDo, thanks a lot brother  :Hug:  :Yo:  :Yo:

----------

